# Looking for empty land in New York or New England



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 2, 2020)

I've been stuck in NYC for the last like 4 years in an apartment. I want to go into the woods for awhile and live off the land, somewhere I'm not going to be bothered by landowners or cops/rangers. I want to be able to build stuff and if I have to worry about rangers kicking me off of state property, that's gonna suck. I've considered going on the AT somewhere but I believe that's regularly patrolled and they probably wouldn't like it much if I started building a log cabin lol. I'm not looking to do adverse possession, not yet anyway. I don't have the willpower to stay on undeveloped land for 20 something years.

I'm just looking for like a general area, like maybe a town name or county, on where to look, not an exact location. I'm not looking to step on anybody's toes except whoever owns the land.

Alternatively, if anybody has land they're willing to let me use, I guess that could work too.


----------

